# Spotlight y Line array



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 2, 2008)

Bueno amigos habro esta investigacion sobre unas tecnologias que me dejaron muy intrigado 

Que empeso tecnideso con la k-array https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/sonido-line-array-7994/

y la empalmamos con unos sistemas de armas sonica de EEUU y ahora 
este Sistema de sonido unidireccional y unipersonal

 Sistema de sonido hecho por Holosonics, consiste en «un dispositivo capaz de hacer que las personas escuchen la voz de manera unipersonal, como si alguien les hablara dentro de la cabeza».

Es conocida como “audio spotlight” y utiliza ondas comprimidas a muy alta frecuencia para dirigirlas libremente hasta un objetivo específico, generalmente una persona la cual escucha el sonido con gran nitidez pero nadie más a su alrededor podrá percibirlo. Inventor Joseph Pompei

http://fogonazos.blogspot.com/2007/12/voces-en-tu-cabeza.html


----------



## Dano (Ene 2, 2008)

Hace un tiempo vi en discovery channel un informe sobre este equipo pero no daban informaciónrmaciòn específica, solo que el sonido era dirigido con un haz de luz

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 2, 2008)

Bueno por lo que eh visto se llama  HyperSonic Sound 
 y comparten esta tecnologia ( lo sospeche desde un principio. juajua) las K-array , el audio    spotlight y esas armas sonicas de los EEUU.

  Esta tecnología fue inicialmente desarrollada por la Marina de los EE.UU. y la Unión Soviética como  sonar de la Marina o para el sonar. A mediados de los años 1960, y fue brevemente investigados por investigadores japoneses en 1980, pero estos esfuerzos fueron abandonados debido a la extremadamente pobre calidad de sonido (alta distorsión) y por ser muy caro. Estos problemas siguieron sin  resolver hasta que aparecio un documento publicado por el doctor Joseph F. Pompeya del Instituto de Tecnología de Massachusetts en 1998 (105a del Convenio de AES, Preprint 4853, 1998) describe la totalidad del dispositivo con notable  reducción de la distorsión audible comparada esencialmente a la de un altavoz tradicional.

Por lo que entiendo ( Seguramente esta lleno de errores de consepto pero la idea debe ser algo asi )
    si alguno vio alguna vez las barras de presion sonoras que se forman en un cuarto por ejemplo, por accion de un bafle, algo asi como una cuadricula tridimencional donde la presion es mayor justamente en esas columnas o algo asi no recuerdo bien. bueno la cuestion es que se modula ULTRASONIDO y al ser mas corta la longitud de onda tiene un poco mas de direccionalida (bueno en realidad mucha mas) se generan esas barras de presion (asi digo yo no se como se llaman) con el sonido modulado y buala se escucha sin la portadora (o sea el ultra sonido)

seguimos investigando


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 2, 2008)

buenass
Parece ser que hay al menos  tres  dispositivos disponibles en el mercado que usan ultrasonido para crear un "haz" audible  de sonido: Audio Spotlight, HyperSonic Sound, y Sennheiser del AudioBeam

 En los primeros prototipos se utilizaron 547 transductores ultrasónicos para producir  40 kHz de  ultrasonido con mas  de 130db a 4m y era un desastre en lo que se refiere a la THD hasta que utilizaron un sistema de precompensation (ya estoy preparando un poco de teoria al respecto para quien guste ), y buala escucharon quien se tomo todo el vino al palo.

La alta direccionalidad de estos dispositivos ( audio spotlight ) a llegado a mentes diabolicas jua jua jua
 queriendo hacer uso para incitar a la gente a comprar tal producto dentro de un shoping.

Dios tendra uno de estos che.


----------



## J. Valenzuela (Jul 16, 2008)

Que tal! Estoy comenzando a investigar sobre estos Line Arrays, ya que trabajo instalando equipos para eventos, Tengo una Miniteca (Llamada aqui en Venezuela una Disco Móvil). Y de Verdad quedé sorprendido con la calidad e intensidad de sonido que estas desarrollan, aunado a su tamaño y facilidad de transporte. Me gustaria hacer un experimento con Parlantes que tengo, pero necesito alguna referencia en cuanto a la disposicion de los parlantes dentro de la caja. Se que es un tema delicado esto de las medidas de cajas acusticas, pero no lo hago con ningún fin comercial, es algo personal... De antemano gracias por la ayuda que puedan brindarme.


----------

